# Frontline doesn't work?



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

I let my puppy play with the Golden Retriever next door the other day... Yesterday my neighbors were bathing and grooming their dog, i went over and saw a massive ammount of fleas on their dog.. 
I immediately went home and checked my pupp. she had about 15 fleas on her... I was soo







that they hadnt found them sooner and allowed her outside to play with other dogs. 

I went to the pet shop and bought her flea spray, and a comb. 
I also had previously ordered Frontline + but it hasnt got here yet

should i return it and get something else or will it work? I never heard anything bad about Frontline. but another post had people saying it didnt work? 

Any help would be appreciated. I want to get it on here as soon as it gets here and will switch to Revolution or Comfortis when i get to the vet but until then will Frontline do the job?

Chris 
PS puppy is 16wks.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Frontline hasn't been great for my dog. I am switching for her dose next week to Revolution.

That said, I think it depends greatly on the dog. Some people love it. If you already paid for it, give it a shot. You can always switch the following month.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Frontline and Advantage did not work for my crew... Comfortis has worked and can be used once pups reach 16 weeks.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Frontline used to work for Heidi, but doesn't seem to anymore. Is Comfortis pretty safe? I got a flea collar for Heidi, but it smells awful, so I really don't want to subject her to it!


----------



## DarkStars (Nov 3, 2008)

I have my two on Advantix; helps with fleas, ticks & mosquitos. I haven't had a flea or tick yet this year. (knock on wood!) The mosquitos still swarm them though...

Actually, last time I was at my vets there was a lady in looking for Frontline & the Vet Tech told her they did not carry it anymore b/c people were complaining it did not work. So they started using Advantage and did not seem to have as many complaints. I've never used it; Kane was on Advantix all last year & Kaiya started it last month.


----------

